# Emissary Elixirs Recipes



## Quade Vapes (9/8/17)

I'm sure I'm not the only one who is obsessed with Emissary's line of flavours. They may be complex but they are so unique and can do no wrong. That being said I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with recreating these recipes themselves? I would love to be able to make my own DIY Alpha flavour so if you have had any success with this or managed something similar then feel free to share.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (9/8/17)

Quade Vapes said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one who is obsessed with Emissary's line of flavours. They may be complex but they are so unique and can do no wrong. That being said I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with recreating these recipes themselves? I would love to be able to make my own DIY Alpha flavour so if you have had any success with this or managed something similar then feel free to share.



Welcome to the forum @Quade Vapes 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-463#post-566696

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/8/17)

Unlikely you will ever get it exactly the same, but here is one of a similar profile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

